# Sunday Group Ride from San Francisco to Fairfax



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

This Sunday, 6/28, I’ll be leading group ride from Golden Gate Park to Fairfax and would like to invite all of you to join me! This is a training ride primarily for riders participating in the upcoming Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Hearst Castle ride on September 12, but all riders are welcome to join us. For those of you who might not know about this year’s Audi Best Buddies Challenge event, Sunday’s ride could be a great opportunity to talk to our staff and registered riders.

Below are some additional details about Sunday’s route and about the Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Hearst Castle event. 

Sunday’s Group ride:

Meet Location: Golden Gate Park (John F. Kennedy Drive & Tea Garden Drive – near the start of the Sunday street closing)

Time: 9:00 am

Distance: 40 miles

The ride will be an easy paced out and back ride from San Francisco to Fairfax, CA. We'll ride over the Golden Gate Bridge, through Sausalito, Mill Valley, Larkspur and end in Fairfax where we'll turn around for the return trip. This route is relatively flat with only two or three moderate hills and a total climbing elevation of 1,500 ft. It should be a great day on the bike and we hope you can join us. 

Email me if you have any questions: [email protected]

Hope to see you out there! 

About the Audi Best Buddies Challenge: 

You can make a difference! Support Best Buddies and help create one-to-one friendships between volunteers and people with intellectual disabilities. Sign up today and join our event Chair, Maria Shriver, for the sixth Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Hearst Castle on September 12, 2009 from Carmel to San Simeon, CA. Choose your Challenge: select from a 100, 62, 35 or 15-mile bike ride down the majestic Pacific Coast Highway, or a 3K walk or 5K run led by Olympic gold medalist Carl Lewis. Following your challenge, pick up your event gift bag, relax with a professional massage, and refuel at an all-you-can-eat gourmet barbecue while enjoying a private concert by Ciara! For more information visit: www.bestbuddieschallenge.org


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Doh! Had you posted this a few days ago I would have made different plans for this coming Sunday and I absolutely would have been there to join you for this ride.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

This may be a little late in the posting but don't forget access into the City will be very challenging on Sunday because of Pride events and the parade. Multiple street closures, including portions of Market Street could make getting over to the Park a challenge. Just an FYI.


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*Squidward!*

Hey friend,

Don't fret. If this sounds like something you might be into, please feel free to contact me or check the best buddies website because me and the other rider coach are really going to be stepping up the group/training rides in the coming weeks and months in preparation for our big event in Sept. 

It was an AMAZING day on the bicycle today...a little hot in Fairfax, but not too bad. Please come out and join us!! 

Alright, cool.

Tim


----------

